

Show HN: This app is s*#  - AshMokhberi
http://getlatis.com

======
krapp
I don't understand what this is or what it does.

Why would I add it?

~~~
AshMokhberi
Thanks, we where wondering whether the imagery and the tag line together
worked. In a nutshell it's a chrome extension that adds a sidebar onto every
page and let's you drag any useful content from web pages and organise them
into visual stacks. Would love to hear if you have any thoughts on a better
way to convey this.

~~~
krapp
The image does convey the concept, but adding a short description of it would
definitely help. For me personally, this:

 _it 's a chrome extension that adds a sidebar onto every page and let's you
drag any useful content from web pages and organize them into visual stacks_

... communicated better than the image did. It is saving links? Shortcuts?
Copies of the content? Does it automatically update or synchronize with the
remote content? Does this mean you'll be keeping a database of whatever I put
into the stack? Does it save or track passwords? What about images, and form
field text, and history? If I login to Facebook, is your app going to attempt
to correlate my social media account and harvest my data?

Given how intrusive some apps can be, I just personally have come to mistrust
minimalist approaches like this, though I understand it's something of a
standard practice. It may be an unfair bias but there you are. I'm not
accusing you of anything, and it seems like a neat app, but it's not hard to
feel like a sheep being led up a chute lately.

~~~
aledalgrande
Hi, I'm the other founder! Well of course we're going to track your Facebook
account! And then we'll send a drone to thank you for subscribing. :-)
Seriously, that is good feedback and appreciate the privacy concerns, I am
really sensible to that too. We're storing a graph database of associations,
so to be able to suggest you more interesting things to see in the future.
That said, nothing in the business logic is tied to users/accounts, it's more
like "a stack is related to a stack, because of their item relationships".
Also, until we add collaborative stacks, it's all inherently private by
default. Not going to track anything in forms or the like, just the stuff you
decide to drag and drop.

~~~
krapp
Well, congratulations on shipping.

 _We 're storing a graph database of associations, so to be able to suggest
you more interesting things to see in the future._

Can I opt out of that if I want? If I just want to store things and not get
any suggestions or prompts or anything?

~~~
AshMokhberi
We are no way near the stage of implementing that yet, right now we are just
trying to find out if people find it useful. In terms of the future we are
looking to be able to provide you with hints of useful content on a per stack
basis, based on other users who have created stacks similar to yours. Kind of
like an extension of search powered by people. We don't envisage this being a
social feature as in people will not be able to see your stacks and content we
recommend will not display any information relating to the users who added it.
We are purely recommending the content to help people.

But this is all theoretical, right now it's not something we are working on
and we might end up going in a different direction. Either way we fully intend
to inform our users of the changes we make as we make them.

------
XiZhao
This is great - I wish that scrolling back wouldn't cause the menu to pop up
though because I scroll sideways to go back a page and this causes an extra
step.

It would also be great if all of your images were synced to the latis cloud,
so you can straight D&D a url into a textbox by dragging an item from the
stack.

~~~
AshMokhberi
Thanks for your feedback it's awesome that you tried it. Yes the swipe to open
seemed like a nice feature, and I don't personally use swipe to navigate and
wondered how many people did and would they find it annoying. In response to
the dragging off. Everything is stored in Latis and we are going to enable
dragging off stacks back on to page soon :) I would love to hear your thoughts
after you have used it a bit more or anything about the landing page content ?
Feel free to mail ash [ at ] getlatis.com if you want to give us more feedback
in private or come across any issues in future.

------
jsandor
I see a lot of potential for this. Who did you have in mind as the initial
user when you came up with it?

~~~
aledalgrande
At the start, tech enthusiasts. We think this kind of people share the same
pain with us: we love technology, but hate limited implementations. We're
trying to build something that removes friction from the everyday use of
Internet, which is permeating our lives nowadays.

That said, we're testing to find out if we're right or not on the user
profile.

------
joshmn
Was doing something <quite> similar with a bookmarklet a while ago. Very cool.
Installed.

~~~
AshMokhberi
Thanks that's awesome. Is what you where working on still live ? I would love
to see how you tackled the problem. Please feel free to email me with any
further feedback you have while using it. ash [ at ] getlatis . com

------
tehwebguy
What?

~~~
AshMokhberi
We are trying to get feedback on our app/landing page. So instead of hyping it
up, we decided to go the opposite route and see the response we get when we
openly declare that it's not great right now.

